# Having a hard time deciding on a 1911



## ares5679 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kimber CDP II, Colt XSE, and a Springfield 1911 model (not sure which yet).

I am not hearing too many good things from dealers about Kimber. They are telling me that for every 10 they get they end up sending 7 back because of their product not working. I do like the style though.

The Colt and Springfield seemed to be about equal but people I've been talking to are talking up Springfield over the Colts. I want to stay in the 1k ish price range.

Does anyone have any additional information on these? I'm pretty open to anyones input about a different model that I didn't mention.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For the money it's hard to beat a Springfield Loaded.

I've had 4 Kimbers, 3 of them CDPs, two CDPs (one Pro, one Ultra) needed work, and another one (non CDP) was a POS. The other CDP (Compact) was OK.

Take a look at Springfield, S&W, and Dan Wesson.

Colt makes a fine gun, but the others offer you more for the money, personally I find the Colts to be too edgy and they come "poorly" equipped compared to the others.

Kimber also has that goofy Swartz firing pin safety while S&W uses the Colt style FPS. DW and SA do not have the firing pin safety, SA uses an "inertia" firing pin safety to prevent a drop fire, I don't know if DW in corporates any method to make the gun drop safe.

S&W is also coming out with a new 5" gun that uses a TI firing pin safety (ala' Springfield) to have a gun without the added parts of the firing pin safety.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I personally like Springfield. I like the Colts a lot but they tend to be more pricey. I'm not a Kimber fan at all. I've not had any trouble out of them and I have not seen to many problems with them. I just don't like what I feel when I pick them up. They seem to have pretty good customer service from what I've heard.

Every Springer I've owned has been great. I still have two Springer 1911's one in 9mm and the other a 45 and have thousand of rounds through both. Neither have given me the first hiccup.

A lot of people like a Kimber and you really can't go wrong with a Colt. I just like what I get from my money when I go with a Springfield.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the fit and finish on the Kimbers but not a fan of the redundant safety thingy either. Full size I have not had any out of the box problems but reputation does seem to be hit or miss. Great point regarding Colts and the "edgy" edges VAMarine. Why at $700 to $800 they can't lightly break or soften a few critical corners for us I don't get. Dual purpose knife and gun in one package I guess. But otherwise a solid choice. Springers do seem to be a good bang for buck option. Kind of bring the best features of the Colts and Kimbers together and reject what some of us may consider the not so good points of the others.


----------



## ares5679 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome responses guys, thanks for the info. I'm going to look at some springfields and compare with the colts. 

Semper Fi


----------



## ares5679 (Jan 21, 2009)

I took a look at the Springfield 1911's and so far I am leaning toward the Loaded (PX9151LP). I plan on trying to find a place that I can go take a look at one this weekend. See how it feels, but I've always liked weight of the 1911.

5" might be alittle rough when I get my CCW but by then I can always get a 4" to be alitte more comfortable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am a big Springfield 1911 fan. I love my MC Operator - and I am awaiting a springer from their custom shop -I should have it in the next 2 months or so (I ordered it in Sept)


----------



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

I've got an older style Kimber Custom Classic without the redundant safety. It has never hiccuped after 10 years and thousands of rounds, but do not like the new ones at all. If you can find an old one, I think they are tops. For a new one, I like Ed Browns Cobra series.


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

I own an older Springfield GI 1911 and it has functioned flawlessly. The only thing I don't like about it is pretty much just little things that really don't affect the gun. I don't really care for the bland looks of the GI, and I had to replace the US GI issue grips right off the bat (they're ugly). I don't much care for only haveing 2, 6 shot magazines. I like a little more capacity without being a double stack in a 1911 frame. But the gun in itself operates perfectly. I was the second owner of the gun and the previous owner said they probably put 500 rounds through the gun and I know I've put at least 1000 through it and it still works without a hiccup. So that being said, the Springfield 1911 of any model would probably be just fine.

I would seriously take a good look at the Taurus PT1911 though. In comes in many diffrent finishes. They now have 19 custom features that you find on all the high end $1200.00 guns. Polished feed ramp and throated barrell, skeltonized trigger with full trigger job, trigger break on 4lbs, smoothed edges, nice beavertail grip saftey w/ memory form, fitted slide, no rattle & full bushing. I've looked at several. You can even get one with or without a rail. I have decided the next purchase for me is going to be the Taurus PT1911 in duo-tone. They come with 2 8 shot mags. Plus they have a great looking and feeling set of replacement grips made from carved walnut, stipled and textured with a nice Bulls-Head logo carved in the middle. Trust me it's worth a serious look. You can pick one of these up for around $500 to $700 all depending on the finish and so forth.

However, coming in now is the Para-Ordinance GI Expert at $599.00 MSRP. So you can probably but one cheaper as dealer prices usually tend to be a little lower than MSRP. I haven't really gotten to hold one but it looks like a really nice gun.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like Springfields, personally, but Kimbers are good, too. 

The dealers always have horror stories to tell about the guns they don't stock.


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

I've owned quite a few 1911's over the last 15-20 years, Colts, Springfields, Dan Wesson's, but had sold everything and got completely out of it for a while. I just got back into them last year and bought two last fall. The first one is a stainless Kimber TLE/RL II which is a full size, and then a stainless SIG GSR Carry which is a commander size pistol. I too had heard some grumbling on the forums about both Kimber and SIG, but those were just the models that appealed to me and I bought them. Both pistols have been trouble free from the start and very accurate. I really like both of them alot, I prefer the size of the SIG carry, and it actually has a little better slide to frame fit than the Kimber, IMO. However, while the SIG has a decent trigger pull, the Kimber is better by far. The Kiimber has probably the best stock trigger of any 1911 that I have ever owned. I think there are many quality 1911 manufacturers out there right now, but this is just my experience with the two that I happened to buy. I wouldn't hesitate to make the same purchases again. Will look forward to hearing what you finally decide on. Good luck!:smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a SA 1911 and it was pretty nice. Shot pretty well but didn't wow me. I sold it and decided to give the 1911 platform another try, a year later and bought a Kimber TLE II. I'm very glad that I did. I has been the most reliable semi auto I have owned. I have over 2,000 rounds through it with only two FTE's and I'm sure they were my fault for limp wristing as I was working on my grip and trigger finger placement at the time. I liked and trusted the Kimber so much, I traded my XD SC9 for a Kimber Ultra CDP II. It has been flawless with over 1,000 rounds through it. I can say enough about the guns or the brand.

Go with the Kimber and you won't be sorry.


----------



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought a springfield 1911 from my father-in-law a few years ago and what a surprise... I took it apart to inspect and clean it and found that the gun had never been fired, or very few rounds throught it. The finish had no wear at all. Only paid $400 for it and it has been the most reliable and favorite auto that I have.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I currently own two Springfields, but I like Kimbers as well.

I recently shot one of the Dan Wesson CBOBs and was highly impressed with it.


----------

